# Gran-Daddy Purps - Two Months Along...



## CaptainViper (May 3, 2007)

Howdy Folks!  Not Wanting to Start a New Grow Journal Does'ent Mean We Don't Want to Post Pictures of Our Baby's!!! These 2 Plants are Gran-Daddy Purps, The Smaller Plant Is 2 Months 12/12, The Larger Has Only Been in For About A Month and a Half. { She's Had a Little More Time in Veg.} Both Plant's are Doing Sweet! The Smell is a Bit Overpowering Sometimes.  But we are Dealing With That The Best We can. The Bud's are Hard Lil' Nug's, Bout As Big Around as Quarters, Covered with Mass-Resin Glans:stoned: The "Hairs"/Pistells Have a "Mellon/Cantelope" Color,Very Pretty. Probbly 2-3 Weeks to Go, Still Waiting For The "Purple" to Start Showing. HopeFully In a Couple of Weeks, We Will Be Getting A Better Camera. One That We Can Take "Close-Up's" With. Well, Enjoy!! 

















View attachment IMG_0005.jpg


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 8, 2007)

*Whats going on CptViper. Sorry i haven't been around mang but work calls. It's that time of year when the weather is warm and lot's to do.   Anyway your plants are looking great. Nothing like waiting for harvest.  *


----------

